# which eheim canister? Classic vs Pro



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

Putting together an 80 gallon freshwater ( first tank in many years), just getting done with refinishing a maple stand and canopy. 
I plan on using and eheim canister and HAD settled on a 2217 classic, BUT i came across a 2028 Pro for sale and it occurred to me that i like the way (where) the water lines attach to the unit (the top). the bottom side of the classic always looked a little like it might be prone to getting snapped off.

Opinions on which direction to go, is there an advantage to either other than what Ive mentioned?

what is the comparable Pro version to the 2217 classic?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would go with a 2075 Pro 3. I have one on my 75gal.


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation, any particular reason for that specific model?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If not mistaken, I believe the media capacity and gph is higher. You'll like the spray bar and suction bar much better than the old green ones. You may also want to consider the Eheim Pro 2229 wet/dry. I have both of these on my 75gal.


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance here...wet dry? How does that work and what is the advantage?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Brando said:


> Excuse my ignorance here...wet dry? How does that work and what is the advantage?


No need to apologize for ignorance. ever!!!!

A wet dry is a filter system where the water flows by gravity over media that is not totally under water. So the is partially wet and dry at the same time.

As an example I cut out the bottom of a wastbasket and replaced it with plastic window screens. The placed is high in my sump and the drain water from that tank flowed through that. I used crushed oyster shells for filter material and every 6 months or so would rinse the gunk out. Tank was marine with fish and corals so that may not be the best for a FW tank. But it did work very well and is kinda the classic wet/dry operation.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

And in that process there is a high exchange of water/air which oxygenates the water. The process is more effective in eliminating ammonia and nitrites as well. The theory is you have a higher concentration of oxygen in your aquarium water.


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks much for the information, i am going to compare the two and go with one or the other.


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

one last thing before i commit to the 2075, is the a noticeable difference in noise between a classic a pro2075?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't speak to that but the noise of an Eheim is almost non-existent anyway. Don't think you can wrong from that aspect either way you choose.


----------

